# Caps to lower case?



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

Why is it that sometimes, when I type something in a post all in caps, when I submit the post if converts it to lower case.

For example, in this post, I typed MAP out all in capitals. It then posted it as lower case when I hit submit. Is it something to do with the "-" characters around it?


----------



## El Mahdi (May 8, 2011)

*Insert CAPATILIZED title HERE!  But not --HERE--*

In a post it's not a problem, but only for a word or two I believe.

Such as THIS. Or EVEN THIS.

But I don't think it works for entire sentences, but I may be wrong. So, a test...

THIS SENTENCE IS TYPED ENTIRELY IN CAPS.  (guess I was wrong...)

In the title I typed both "capitalized" and "here" in all caps. The second "here" has dashes around it, like this --HERE--. Seems to be working okay for me. I'm not sure why it didn't work for you...


----------



## El Mahdi (May 8, 2011)

*--map--*

Another test, maybe if it's the only word in the title...?

Yup, I typed it all caps, but it automatically changed it to lower case.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 8, 2011)

*--MAP-- Main Floor Ravenloft*

But does this work...?

Yup.  Seems that as long as there are other words in the title with the capatilized word, it works just fine.  On it's own, no dice...


----------



## El Mahdi (May 8, 2011)

--map--


----------



## El Mahdi (May 8, 2011)

--MAP--

It works the same In the actual post (not just in the title).  I typed the above post with only "--MAP--" in all caps, and it was automatically changed to lower case. In this post, when I included other text, it remains all CAPS just fine.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 8, 2011)

I've noticed this, too.  However, since I lack El Mahdi's tenacity, I've ever figured out the rules for it.  

I suspect the autoconversion is in place to prevent CHRONIC SHOUTERS from cluttering up threads like they so often do on, for example, political forums.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 8, 2011)

Zomg!!!! This is a test of the shouter disabling mechanism hypothesis!!!!  Maybe this post will get converted to little letters because they are easier for sane people to read!!!!!


[Yup.  The sentences above were submitted in ALL CAPS but 'fixed' to the case of rational people.]


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help, guys. I guess it does only happen in the posts where I don't include any other texts. You guys rock!


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 9, 2011)

zomg!  i typed this entire post in undercase and nothing happened!!!


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 9, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> zomg!  i typed this entire post in undercase and nothing happened!!!




Well the grammar nazis are on the way.....


----------



## El Mahdi (May 9, 2011)

OMG! I think we all have Way, WAY, *WAY* too much free time!


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 9, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> OMG! I think we all have Way, WAY, *WAY* too much free time!




There's never too much free time.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2011)

I agree Relique. No matter what if someone asked me if I wanted _more_ free time I would certainly never turn them down...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 9, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> There's never too much free time.



I dunno... that depends how much it costs.
.


----------

